# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Сообщить при неопределённом массиве

## Shouldercannon

Доброго времени уток!
В запросе заполняю массив


```
	РезультатЗапроса = Запрос.Выполнить();
	Если Не РезультатЗапроса.Пустой() Тогда
		ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи = РезультатЗапроса.Выбрать();
		МассивАртикулов = Новый Массив();
		Пока ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи.Следующий() Цикл
			МассивАртикулов.Добавить(ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи.НоменклатураАртикул);
		КонецЦикла;
	КонецЕсли;
	
	Возврат МассивАртикулов;
```

Всё нормально, пока массив не примет значение *Неопределено*
И далее соответственно ошибка при обходе массива. Так как массив не определён, то и данная проверка вылетает с ошибкой: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Количество)


```
	МассивАртикулов = Новый Массив();
	МассивАртикулов = ПолучитьАртикулы(СсылкаНаДок);	
	Если Не МассивАртикулов.Количество() = 0 Тогда // Значение не является значением объектного типа (Количество)
		Для Каждого Артикул Из МассивАртикулов Цикл
			НомерЗапчасти.Параметры.Артикул = Артикул;
			ТабДок.Вывести(НомерЗапчасти);
		КонецЦикла;
	Иначе
```

Как правильно организовать проверку?

----------


## Hitcher73

МассивАртикулов = ПолучитьАртикулы(СсылкаНа  ок);

Если ТипЗнч(МассивАртикулов) = Тип("Массив") Тогда
                Для Каждого Артикул Из МассивАртикулов Цикл
			НомерЗапчасти.Параметры.Ар  тикул = Артикул;
			ТабДок.Вывести(НомерЗапчас  ти);
		КонецЦикла;
КонецЕсли;

----------


## Shouldercannon

Объявление массива нужно делать раньше


```
РезультатЗапроса = Запрос.Выполнить();
    МассивАртикулов = Новый Массив();
    Если Не РезультатЗапроса.Пустой() Тогда
        ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи = РезультатЗапроса.Выбрать();
        Пока ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи.Следующий() Цикл
            МассивАртикулов.Добавить(ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи.НоменклатураАртикул);
        КонецЦикла;
    КонецЕсли;
    
    Возврат МассивАртикулов;
```

И перед прохождением по массиву сделать проверку


```
Если Не МассивАртикулов.Количество() = 0 Тогда
```

----------

